# vortex question



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out what fog machine would be best for the laser vortex. I would really appreciate everyone's advice. Thanks


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

It really depends on the area that your are trying to make the vortex in. It does not take much fog to make the effect. I made mine last year in half of my two car garage that is about 20' deep. I had to use my old 700w to get the fog to push out to the opening at the garage door to get the tunnel deep enough from the back of my garage. The cheap 400 would not project out far enough. If you are doing this in an enclosed area it take very little fog to make the effect. Also use a fast dissipating fluid (the cheap stuff). Other wise it just looks like a foggy cone of light, no swirling.

I have only tried this in a semi-enclosed area, my gargage with the door open.

A quick video that does not do the effect justice
Deletepartiallyof1112008_202626.flv video by madavis5 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid213.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid213.photobucket.com/albums/cc161/madavis5/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@cc161/madavis5/Deletepartiallyof1112008_202626


----------

